# When is A3 Sedan coming?!



## ds111 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I'm very confused. A lot of websites seem to contradict each other. 

My question is when is the A3 Sedan coming? Will it come later this year (2012 as a 2013 model) or will it come early next year? Or will it come late next year as a 2014 model? 

I'm only interested if it's coming before around September of this year.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The new 3-door MQB based A3 was released back in March and sales start just about any day now. This September the 5-door Sportback should be announced with sales starting shortly thereafter. 

The new MQB A3 sedan launch timeframe has not yet been announced. All that we know for certain is that it will be a Model Year 2014 vehicle launched sometime in 2013. Whether that means an introduction late this year or early next year with sales to start in summer, 2013; or it means an introduction in late 2013 with sales starting in early 2014 is up in the air as of now.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> The new 3-door MQB based A3 was released back in March and sales start just about any day now. This September the 5-door Sportback should be announced with sales starting shortly thereafter.
> 
> The new MQB A3 sedan launch timeframe has not yet been announced. All that we know for certain is that it will be a Model Year 2014 vehicle launched sometime in 2013. Whether that means an introduction late this year or early next year with sales to start in summer, 2013; or it means an introduction in late 2013 with sales starting in early 2014 is up in the air as of now.


It has been said that the US version of the A3 sedan will be specific to the US down to having completely different body panels. Audi has also recently announced intentions to build a plant in Mexico. Purely speculation on my part, but if they are going to go that specific for a US model, it's probably going to be built around here. My guess is that new plant will build the new A3 (and Q5's), but that means that end of 2013 is more likely, but that's an aggressive schedule to bring a factory online.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

FractureCritical said:


> It has been said that the US version of the A3 sedan will be specific to the US down to having completely different body panels. Audi has also recently announced intentions to build a plant in Mexico. Purely speculation on my part, but if they are going to go that specific for a US model, it's probably going to be built around here. My guess is that new plant will build the new A3 (and Q5's), but that means that end of 2013 is more likely, but that's an aggressive schedule to bring a factory online.


The factory isn't slated to be in production until 2014 at the earliest and IIRC it will focus on assembling MLB (Q5/A4) product. At least for the foreseeable future the A3 Sedan will come from Europe. Don't be surprised to see US spec A3 sedans coming from Audi's Chinese plants down the road.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I agree on the Chinese plant part, if the sedan was designed for us and the Chinese and you are building it in China already, how long until you decide that making it at one plant instead of two, with cheap labor is the way to go. I think the only hold up would be market acceptance and possibly quality not up to our standards and if some models are built in Mexico and are accepted as being equal then why not eventually have a Chinese car?


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

*2012 Launch Confirmed!*

From their Facebook page:


> Right now, the sedan is confirmed for US release late this year... Would you like to see the hatchback and convertible, too?


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

V0LKSWAGENSRULE said:


> From their Facebook page:


Right now, the sedan is confirmed for US release late this year... Would you like to see the hatchback and convertible, too?

s3 hatchback w/dsg, kind of like the rs3 poll they did though :banghead:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i can only hope they bring a manual transmission with the TDI A3 sedan. please!!!!! TDI + MANUAL TRANSMISSION FOR CANADA. thank you!


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*AudiUsa Facebook page*

Yeah, I saw the annc on Facebook, Friday and thought,"Wow." They are getting the car out sooner than I expected to see it.
Wouldn't be surprised if we almost immediately start to see images of mules, heavy disguised production models getting leaked.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

_While Audi has already revealed the new A3 hatchback with sales starting soon in Europe, it plans on offering a sedan version of the new sub-compact luxury car here in the U.S. market. The new A3 sedan has been teased on concept form already, but we've yet to see a production model. *It's been confirmed it will launch later this year as a 2014 model*._

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...audi-a3-sedan-srt-viper-gts-r-todays-car-news

How can it come out later this year as a 2014? Thought it would have to either come out in 2013 to be a 2014 or come out later this year and be a 2013.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

As of last night Audi had removed that posting from their Facebook page. My guess is that someone either let the cat out of the bag accidentally or it was a misprint and removed. Either way, it was up for several days before being changed, which is out of character.

Even the CES MQB A3 interior "leak" via the MMI graphics was done intentionally. So it's entirely possible that the timetable has been pushed up significantly.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> As of last night Audi had removed that posting from their Facebook page. My guess is that someone either let the cat out of the bag accidentally or it was a misprint and removed. Either way, it was up for several days before being changed, which is out of character.
> 
> Even the CES MQB A3 interior "leak" via the MMI graphics was done intentionally. So it's entirely possible that the timetable has been pushed up significantly.


I think there's a sense of urgency to get the sedan onto the market- interesting that the Facebook retraction is occurring during Audi's management shake-up. Mixed signals? Audi suit going rogue?
I'll be glad to see the car come out...the sooner the better.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

brookside said:


> I think there's a sense of urgency to get the sedan onto the market- interesting that the Facebook retraction is occurring during Audi's management shake-up. Mixed signals? Audi suit going rogue?
> I'll be glad to see the car come out...the sooner the better.


 Not very satisfied with your BMW?


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

It's a shame that they are coming out with a decontented A3 for our market. The concept they showed at Shanghai '11 was damn near perfect.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

chiphead said:


> It's a shame that they are coming out with a decontented A3 for our market. The concept they showed at Shanghai '11 was damn near perfect.


 Decontented? 

The A3 sedan and associated specifications haven't even been announced yet.


----------



## Rocco! (Mar 4, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> Decontented?
> 
> The A3 sedan and associated specifications haven't even been announced yet.


 Exactly. I love how the knee-jerk response to "US market-specific" is "decontented." People shopping for an entry level Audi are not going to stand decontenting. Now, there are probably going to be _features_ that aren't available on the US model, but I'm sure it won't come with a hard plastic dash or anything (not that I care )


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually I am 99% sure we heard the exact opposite of less content... 

Higher quality interior and more options is what I heard for the US market... 

Pretty much the entire dash is going to be reworked for a more luxury feel.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

To the malcontented, anything less than an RS3 is considered de-contented.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> _While Audi has already revealed the new A3 hatchback with sales starting soon in Europe, it plans on offering a sedan version of the new sub-compact luxury car here in the U.S. market. The new A3 sedan has been teased on concept form already, but we've yet to see a production model. *It's been confirmed it will launch later this year as a 2014 model*._
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...audi-a3-sedan-srt-viper-gts-r-todays-car-news
> 
> How can it come out later this year as a 2014? Thought it would have to either come out in 2013 to be a 2014 or come out later this year and be a 2013.


 I completely forgot to mention this. 

I am from Canada, and my last car I bought was a 2010 Genesis Coupe 2.0T. Built Feb 2009, and received Apr 2009. People in the US had 2008 build dates for cars received at the tail end of 2008 (November / December). 

Point is, I think late 2012, would mean VERY late 2012, and beginning of 2013. There is a good chance we will see it for the spring, however I bet it will only be the A3, no S3...which is what I think I am waiting on...


----------

